# New Rule: No Gimmick Posters



## Null (Jan 14, 2014)

Please do not take on the personality of another character, fictional or otherwise, when posting. It's really annoying and nobody fucking cares.

Hulk Hogan is unaffected by this rule because he is actually Hulk Hogan.


Edit: Look, this is to weed out annoyances. No gimmick post is ever appreciated, but can be funny given the proper circumstances. _If you are spamming the forum with unfunny shit because of a gimmick,_ you'll be banned. If nobody cares or you post so infrequently it is a non-issue, you won't be.

Also, if you're just named after something, that's not a problem. It's the content of the messages and how shit they are that's the cause of concern.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 14, 2014)

Should I select a new username?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 14, 2014)

yes. and new avatar


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Should I select a new username?


PM me if you want it changed. I haven't picked up on any gimmick stuff from you though. Melchett doesn't roleplay as Stephen Fry.


----------



## JeffGoldblumIRL (Jan 14, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> JeffGoldblumIRL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no intentions of roleplaying as Jeff Goldblum, save for when people ask me a question as if I were actually him ("What was Laura Dern like?"). I'd like to keep my username as is but if it becomes a problem I am okay with having it changed. Thanks.


----------



## brooklynbailiff (Jan 14, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Please do not take on the personality of another character, fictional or otherwise, when posting. *It's really annoying and nobody fucking cares.*



Exactly.

And about time.


----------



## LM 697 (Jan 14, 2014)

JeffGoldblumIRL said:
			
		

> Should I select a new username?





			
				CatParty said:
			
		

> yes. and new avatar



No.


----------



## Tommy Wiseau (Jan 14, 2014)

Ha ha. You've got to be joking me, right? It's the gimmick posters that don't know how to act that I can't stand. More dramatic acting. ACT. They need to FEEL it in their HEARTS, you see what I am saying here? Anyway, bann them. I don't care anymore.

As for me, I'm so happy I'm not a gimmick poster and that I have you as my best friend, Null. I love CWCki so much.


----------



## exball (Jan 14, 2014)

How will I ever gimmick post as Jay Leno's chin now?


----------



## Surtur (Jan 14, 2014)

Good thing I am the TRUE and HONEST King of Musphelheim.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2014)

How am I supposed to be a cute anime girl now if it's against the rules?


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 14, 2014)

Great, so im no longer allowed to act as a sadistic murdering raping avatar of war and human depravity.

fuckin fascists the lotta you


----------



## Greg Sestero (Jan 14, 2014)

Tommy Wiseau said:
			
		

> Ha ha. You've got to be joking me, right? It's the gimmick posters that don't know how to act that I can't stand. More dramatic acting. ACT. They need to FEEL it in their HEARTS, you see what I am saying here? Anyway, bann them. I don't care anymore.
> 
> As for me, I'm so happy I'm not a gimmick poster and that I have you as my best friend, Null. I love CWCki so much.



Oh hai, Tommy!


----------



## Night Terror (Jan 14, 2014)

how am i supposed to be racist now


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 14, 2014)

When I first joined these forums I was going to gimmick post as an actual bird.

Then I thought to myself and realized how impractical and dumb it is.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 14, 2014)

Pikonic! Pik! Pikonic! Piiii! Nic! Piko! Pikonic!


No, that's hard to do.


----------



## c-no (Jan 14, 2014)

No gimmick posters? Then how can I show that I'm the actual king of Hyrule?
Joking aside, I have no problem with this.


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you.  Gimmick posters would be funny if the people behind them knew how to be funny.  Well over 99% of the time that's not the case.  I think this was overdue.


----------



## Silver (Jan 14, 2014)

"Altissimo" refers to the highest register on woodwind instruments

I suppose that means if I were a gimmick poster all my posts would just be *SCREEEEEEEEEEEECH*


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 14, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> When I first joined these forums I was going to gimmick post as an actual bird.
> 
> Then I thought to myself and realized how impractical and dumb it is.


When I first joined back on Yuku, I was going to gimmick post as an actual sequence of Fibonacci numbers, but then I realised that a spiral was just too logical for these forums in describing Chris's life.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jan 14, 2014)

I guess if I gimmick posted I'd speak in CWCism's and pretend to have aphasia. That's about what posting like  would be like.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jan 14, 2014)

But . . . but . . . I AM Da Pickle Monsta . . .  

Seriously, though, thank you.  Nobody wants to read posts by people who think think it's funny to be a Teletubby or something.


----------



## Pine Tar (Jan 14, 2014)

*GEORGE BRETT SMASH PUNY NULL! GEORGE BRETT STRONGEST THERE IS!!!!!!*

Seriously though, I'm guessing that it was that Mother Goose in the fire thread that put it over the edge?


----------



## Null (Jan 14, 2014)

That, followed up almost immediately the next day with someone pretending to be an anime character. Like, seriously. Take meds or something.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't really care much about gimmick posters. But if other people have a problem with it I suppose it couldn't hurt to abolish it.


----------



## Holdek (Jan 14, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:
			
		

> How am I supposed to be a cute anime girl now if it's against the rules?



Nobody would ever buy into it anyway.


----------



## Bgheff (Jan 14, 2014)

Null said:
			
		

> Please do not take on the personality of another character, fictional or otherwise, when posting. It's really annoying and nobody fucking cares.
> 
> Hulk Hogan is unaffected by this rule because he is actually Hulk Hogan.
> 
> ...



Dreams to come true, thank you Null.

http://www.cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=658


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 14, 2014)

Holdek said:
			
		

> Cute Anime Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You just gotta believe.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh well. There goes my favourite Tommy Wiseau posts.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to push that official again and insult Manuel Pellegrini for being a fucking old cunt.


----------



## Springblossom (Jan 15, 2014)

FWOOOOOOOSH BYEW BYEW BYEW PING PING FWOOOSH ZYEW ZYEW ZYEW ZY-oh wait, I can't pretend I'm a fictional spaceship anymore? Laaaame.

Seriously though, I'm glad to see this. One or two occasional gimmick posters is fine, but anything more than that and it gets annoying.


----------



## Zim (Jan 15, 2014)

I did start noticing a lot of characters showing up but at least most didn't role play that character.

I also see the irony since my screen name is Zim.


----------



## Arkangel (Jan 15, 2014)

When I made my profile, I was tempted to act like I was actually Ziltoid the Omniscient, but It's not really something a whole lot of people would understand humor-wise and It would probably annoy many people (hence the need for this thread). I just made my profile because I'm a fan of Devin Townsend and the album the character comes from.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jan 15, 2014)

Are gimmick posters allowed on the off chance they are actually funny?

I hate to see Tommy Wiseau go


----------



## Picklepower (Jan 15, 2014)

Lets make it clear though, if a persons user name and picture, is of a fictional character, that doesn't automatically mean they are a gimmick poster. It depends on the content of the users posts, for example, Mr. 0 doesn't actually post as if he is that One Piece character. Even when his pic and name matched he wasn't like, "Chris is an idiot, he is dumber then Luffy and Ussop, who I fought at Alabasta!"


----------



## BT 075 (Jan 15, 2014)

How about religious figures, deities and historical dictators?


----------



## Picklepower (Jan 15, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:
			
		

> How am I supposed to be a cute anime girl now if it's against the rules?



I hope Onichan likes these cupcakes I'm making!


----------



## Watcher (Jan 15, 2014)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> When I first joined these forums I was going to gimmick post as an actual bird.
> 
> Then I thought to myself and realized how impractical and dumb it is.


[youtube]VBCUdDZXCQY[/youtube]


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 15, 2014)

I was h-happy in the haze of dose g-gimmick p-p-po-TWOLLS
But H-Heaven knows I'm m-mis-misew-sad now.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 15, 2014)

VENU-VENUSAUR!!

Ahem. Anyway, I seriously didn't mind gimmick posters. I think we had somebody being "M'aiq the Liar" in one of the older incarnations of the forums, and of course there's  the Hulkster.  The problem has been the sudden influx of gimmick posters that you just can't get through their posts because "god dammit, just write normally".

So yeah, props for this Null.

PS. JeffGoldblumIRL, I never had a problem with your posts. It's cool!


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 15, 2014)

I think there's some confusion between gimmick accounts and gimmick posting. A grand amount of the users here have character-based account names. As long as you're not posting shit AS that character then I dont think you really need to qualify or explain yourself here.


----------



## Fibonacci (Jan 15, 2014)

There is a fine line between gimmick posting and role play. If you've made 500 posts in one month as Klaatu with constant rants about how Chris and Barb are blights upon universal existence and "Sonichu barada nikto" yadda yadda yadda, then you've long passed the point of being a gimmick and are now role playing every single discussion. In which case, I'd advise you to make a normal account and join in on the discussion OOC. 

A gimmick post is a cheeky, off-topic interruption that neither serves to make a point nor derail a thread. If done in moderation, I have no problem with it. Personally, I've found some gimmick posters help lighten the mood a bit when a discussion drags on and on without going anywhere and every single post is a serious TL;DR deconstruction of Chris's life and every opinion posted on the last 100 pages.

And Hulk Hogan isn't role playing or gimmick posting - he's the Real American Hero himself.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Jan 15, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I would try to sound more like this. Thank goodness I never tried gimmick posting...

[youtube]7oNljd7R1f8[/youtube]


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> Cute Anime Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




私は先輩が私に気づく願っています！


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks for this. Madame Goosefeather really got on my nerves.


----------



## Pikonic (Jan 15, 2014)

Fibonacci said:
			
		

> There is a fine line between gimmick posting and role play. If you've made 500 posts in one month as Klaatu with constant rants about how Chris and Barb are blights upon universal existence and "Sonichu barada nikto" yadda yadda yadda, then you've long passed the point of being a gimmick and are now role playing every single discussion. In which case, I'd advise you to make a normal account and join in on the discussion OOC.
> 
> A gimmick post is a cheeky, off-topic interruption that neither serves to make a point nor derail a thread. If done in moderation, I have no problem with it. Personally, I've found some gimmick posters help lighten the mood a bit when a discussion drags on and on without going anywhere and every single post is a serious TL;DR deconstruction of Chris's life and every opinion posted on the last 100 pages.
> 
> And Hulk Hogan isn't role playing or gimmick posting - he's the Real American Hero himself.


Agreed. In the most evil people in history thread Stalin was like "I guess it's me" which is fine and Hitler acts like hitler occasionally. I think what got under a lot of people's skin was using mannerisms instead of talking like a normal person, like WhiteKnight's first few post were in Renaissance talk. When people told him to stop he did. 
Which brings me to something OT but it should be said, I've seen this generally. When a mod tells you to stop doing something, stop. I've seen a few people banned now because they were asked to stop doing something and either argued or ignored the warnings. WhiteKnight was told to knock the ween shit off and then sent some creepy PMs out to other users. He got banned because he didn't listen to Surtur and Brook. In the don't troll Chris thread some user argued with Brook and got banned. It doesn't really matter if you agree with the mods and admins or not. They can Bann you, so just do what they say.


----------



## Zap Rowsdower (Jan 15, 2014)

Question: What if I actually AM a dumpy, backwoods loser?


----------



## CatParty (Jan 15, 2014)

Zap Rowsdower said:
			
		

> Question: What if I actually AM a dumpy, backwoods loser?




what if there was beer on the sun?


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 15, 2014)

That's awesome, but if Hitler goes, I go.


----------



## Picklepower (Jan 15, 2014)

Gimmick posters are one of those things that are like, funny when their funny, but annoying and painful when they aren't.


----------



## rocket (Jan 15, 2014)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> That's awesome, but if Hitler goes, I go.



mods change his name to eva braun


----------



## Watcher (Jan 15, 2014)

rocket said:
			
		

> bradsternum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[youtube]RCn7Xk_6sb8[/youtube]


----------



## Hyperion (Jan 15, 2014)

RIP Ma'iq the Liar, who was only on the last board like 2 years ago anyway.

And attracted all sorts of furry porn from punchabunch. That was fun.


----------



## Watcher (Jan 15, 2014)

Crazy Pacer said:
			
		

> RIP Ma'iq the Liar, who was only on the last board like 2 years ago anyway.
> 
> And attracted all sorts of furry porn from punchabunch. That was fun.


[youtube]8eXaeYTrH0E[/youtube]


----------



## Holdek (Jan 16, 2014)

rocket said:
			
		

> bradsternum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or Hans Litten.



			
				Franz Gürtner said:
			
		

> Hitler turned red with rage from just hearing Litten's name.



Or FDR and make this his avatar:


----------



## hellbound (Jan 16, 2014)

Saw the topic and was upset until I saw Hulkster was exempt for actually being Hulkster.


----------



## bradsternum (Jan 16, 2014)

hellbound said:
			
		

> Saw the topic and was upset until I saw Hulkster was exempt for actually being Hulkster.



How could you be so ignorant?  :x


----------



## milkshark (Jan 16, 2014)

Madame Goosefeather and DustyR deserve no funeral.


----------



## Picklepower (Jan 17, 2014)

So Guys, should I cancel my plans to make a Whitey profile?


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad to see this rule here. Sometimes a parody account can be funny, but most of the time it ends up like Twitter, where I swear every other account these days is a parody Dalek.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Jan 18, 2014)

Picklepower said:
			
		

> So Guys, should I cancel my plans to make a Whitey profile?
> 
> http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.50562343 ... =1&pid=1.7




_Thaaaats a technical foul_

 And possibly a homocide


----------



## exball (Jan 24, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> DustyR is gimmick posting again.
> 
> http://www.cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.ph ... 45#p164343


[sarcasm]lovely[/sarcasm]


----------



## Watcher (Jan 24, 2014)

Batman said:
			
		

> DustyR is gimmick posting again.
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=73&start=345#p164343
> 
> ...


Report his post if you think he's legitimately breaking the rule. Otherwise a mod won't likely find out about it.


----------



## Venusaur (Jan 26, 2014)

It's like he's trying _really hard_ to get banned.


----------



## Francine StripeCheer (Jan 26, 2014)

Gimme a J!
Gimme a U!
Gimme a L!
Gimme a A!
Gimme a Y!


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Jan 26, 2014)

Tommy Wiseau said:
			
		

> Ha ha. You've got to be joking me, right? It's the gimmick posters that don't know how to act that I can't stand. More dramatic acting. ACT. They need to FEEL it in their HEARTS, you see what I am saying here? Anyway, bann them. I don't care anymore.
> 
> As for me, I'm so happy I'm not a gimmick poster and that I have you as my best friend, Null. I love CWCki so much.


Kill it with fire.


----------



## spaps (Jan 26, 2014)

jharwel1 said:
			
		

> Tommy Wiseau said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You _dare_ insult the great Tommy Wiseau? If anyone should be killed with fire, it should be you, my friend.


----------



## exball (Jan 26, 2014)

jharwel1 said:
			
		

> Tommy Wiseau said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Lisa what are you doing here?


----------



## José Mourinho (Jan 26, 2014)

Hahaha. What a stor-- OH SHIT
*
(USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST)*


----------



## Duke Crabtree (Jan 27, 2014)

So much for me spamming up the boards as a character from a Newgrounds series that was meme-worthy for one whole week.


----------



## ___ (Jan 27, 2014)

I think i'm ok.  The most I do is say shishaw and POCKET SAND in the chat.


----------



## Tin (Feb 3, 2014)

awww, i must have missed all the annoying posts that brought this rule on.  i'm always late to the bannparties.  (at least there's no way for me to gimmickly post as an element from the periodic table)


----------



## Some JERK (Feb 3, 2014)

Tin said:
			
		

> awww, i must have missed all the annoying posts that brought this rule on.  i'm always late to the bannparties.  (at least there's no way for me to gimmickly post as an element from the periodic table)


If you were to seriously gimmick post as tin, it still wouldn't be half as lame as the shit that lead to this rule.


----------



## The Knife (Feb 3, 2014)

My gimmick has always been that I'm a moderately attractive world-weary college grad obsessively checking this forum while waiting for a job opening.  I'm undetectable!


----------



## Watcher (Feb 3, 2014)

The Knife said:
			
		

> My gimmick has always been that I'm a moderately attractive world-weary college grad obsessively checking this forum while waiting for a job opening.  I'm undetectable!


and you have a knife


----------



## Holdek (Feb 3, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> The Knife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but he wears fancy gloves so there's never, never a trace of red.


----------



## pickleniggo (Feb 3, 2014)

I wish I could retroactively gimmick post* as the MIPS, only to be called out and come here to apologize. Then someone here who is clever enough could post part of Chris' Avril Lavinge cover where he goes, "What the _hell_ you thinking with that *damn pickle suit*?"   

*SPOILERS: not really though


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 29, 2015)

Bumping this thread, because there's been a huge rise in "Liquid Chris"-like accounts and we had them for Brad Watson, Barneyfag, Marijan Siklic and more.

Knock it off,* it isn't funny* and all it does is derailing discussion and makes you even more cringey in comparison. The real reason why Liquid Chris is funny because it did make Chris tardrage and Liquid Chris himself isn't really funny since before Chris chimping out about Liquid Chris, what Liquid Chris does is just making parodies of Chris. That's it.


----------



## AP 297 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think I need to start gimmick posting. People complain that I am too positive and they can't tell if I am joking or being serious. Some say my optimistic outlook is autistic and creepy.

I am thinking of changing my avatar to Hans Beinholz and posting more like him.



Spoiler: Hans image quotes

























http://www.cc.com/video-clips/7ick9...santa-claus-ethnicity-debate---hans-beinholtz


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Oct 29, 2015)

SunLightStreak said:


> I think I need to start gimmick posting. People complain that I am too positive and they can't tell if I am joking or being serious. Some say my optimistic outlook is autistic and creepy.
> 
> I am thinking of changing my avatar to Hans Beinholz and posting more like him.
> 
> ...


You gimmick posting scum, who would stoop so low as to pretend to be someone else on the internet? It makes me sick just thinking about it I tell ya.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 29, 2015)

Alan Pardew said:


> Bumping this thread, because there's been a huge rise in "Liquid Chris"-like accounts and we had them for Brad Watson, Barneyfag, Marijan Siklic and more.
> 
> Knock it off,* it isn't funny* and all it does is derailing discussion and makes you even more cringey in comparison. The real reason why Liquid Chris is funny because it did make Chris tardrage and Liquid Chris himself isn't really funny since before Chris chimping out about Liquid Chris, what Liquid Chris does is just making parodies of Chris. That's it.


I had a Liquid Peppy account until Katsu banned it can I have it back it was pretty funny because I used it sparingly.  Alan I know you have a soft spot for the Peppster!


----------



## WireSponge (Oct 29, 2015)

@Cyan oh noooo


----------



## RV 229 (Oct 29, 2015)

WireSponge said:


> @Cyan oh noooo


You rang?


----------



## Le Bateleur (Oct 29, 2015)

Liquid Chris is a smug henpecked Republitard with one good arm. Why would anyone want to gimmick post as him? I suppose you could log on at like 3am and post "Siana made me get McFlurries again where is my life going?" in Coping Thread.


----------

